# Hiccups



## Zenooph

Hi All,

I've noticed that I sometimes get a bad case of hiccups while vaping and then it goes away a few minutes after I stop vaping.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Nooby

Uhm, nothing my side...


----------



## johan

Zenooph said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've noticed that I sometimes get a bad case of hiccups while vaping and then it goes away a few minutes after I stop vaping.
> 
> Anyone else get this?



Yes if I don't drink enough fluids - apparently PG content in the ejuice dries out the necessary parts in our bodies that need to be kept moist.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Zenooph

Shot @johan That makes sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Also, apparently higher nicotine doses can give you hiccups. Try lowering your nic levels maybe?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

interesting. i thought it was just me haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

I've already dropped my nic content since I started mixing my own liquid, guess I'll drop it some more.


----------



## johan

@Nooby you are correct - many years ago I tried quitting using Nicorettes - the hiccups on an international flight caused some rolling eyes in my direction before I even started drinking anything. Same happens when I don't take in enough fluids while vaping.


----------



## Nooby

No, try what @johan suggested first. Also, does any of the juice get into your mouth?

Edit: Are you doing lung hits or mouth to lung?


----------



## Nooby

I would suggest try 1 'possible' solution at a time. This way you will know what the cause was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

next time i have hiccups i'll try one of these at a time. 
haven't had it for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

No, I don't get juice in my mouth anymore. I used to, but I think I've found the sweetspot with my coil builds, so no more juice in my mouth


----------



## Jan

I get them when I chain vape and normally two puffs later I get a silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

Yeah I think it's too much nicotine intake.. Try any of the above steps and let us know what the findings are.


----------



## ET

I get them every now and then also, will keep the water thing in mind for next time. Thanks


----------



## johan

ET said:


> I get them every now and then also, will keep the water thing in mind for next time. Thanks



Beer works better than water in my humble opinion .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Never got hiccups. Low or high nic, high PG or low. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I also occasionally get the hiccups when Vaping right after a meal, although I haven't had them in a while. I have also recently gone down to 12mg from 18mg.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can't say I have ever had hiccups from vaping... eating a loaf of white fresh warm bread from Spar yes...


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> Can't say I have ever had hiccups from vaping... eating a loaf of white fresh warm bread from Spar yes...



Oh yeah have had those also, but those are happy hiccups and nothing to worry about

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Zenooph said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've noticed that I sometimes get a bad case of hiccups while vaping and then it goes away a few minutes after I stop vaping.
> 
> Anyone else get this?



Hi @Zenooph 

You are not alone. I also get hiccups occasionally after taking the first drag or two. Happens quite seldom. Maybe once every week or so. Doesnt bother me much - it goes away after a few minutes.

I agree with johan, its probably that i am not hydrated enough at those times.


----------



## hands

i get hiccups on low ohm lung hits. only on the in and exhale.


----------



## kimbo

I get them in the morning. First 10min or so of vaping, high nic, lung hits


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow I never realised that this was that common!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

.... and here I thought I was the only person getting hiccups from vaping! I've found it normally happens when I'm getting over eager with my Kayfun and and basically doing straight lung hits instead of mouth to lung... 

Normally doesn't too long either, but I've had it once or twice where I've hiccuped for almost an hour because of vaping. :/


----------



## Zenooph

So I've increased my water intake and I haven't had hiccups since!

Thanks for all the input. You are a fantastic bunch!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## nemo

I have been super lucky, I used to hiccup when I was on the stinkies, usually after the evening meal and then I would suffer for a few hours, now with vaping I have not had a case off the hiccups since I have been of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Warning label on ecig mod a year from now : Please to be aware device might be prone to hiccups

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Morph699

Does anyone else get chronic hiccups when vaping or is it just me?

I've read that it's from too much nicotine.. which makes sense to me as I'm off nic and only really have it when i want a kick or something a bit stronger flavour wise..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I think you're on our own here...
Nice party trick though!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morph699

damn!


----------



## Silver

@Morph699 , i sometimes also get hiccups if I do lung hits after a meal
Mtl doesnt give me hiccups 

Strangely, only after a meal though - if I do a few big lung hits.

Do a search - there was a thread somewhere on this - i recall several others experiencing a similar thing. Cant remember if it was the nicotine or the flavours but i seem to recall something was the culprit


----------



## Rusty

Lol It Did happen to me a few times . But not chronic .....
Every Puff you hiccup  . Not sure why though


----------



## BumbleBee

This sometimes happens to me too, also usually after a meal or if I haven't vaped in a while but it doesn't happen as often as it used to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @Morph699 
I found that hiccups thread for you
Have moved the above posts (from yours onwards) to this existing thread
Just go to page 1 and check it out from the beginning.
Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

I get them too occasionally,not sure whats the cause but whenever I do get them,I apply this trick,take a deep breath and hold it in as long as possible,then breathe out,do this 2 or 3 times,if you havent passed out surely the hiccups will tried and tested for many years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Never happened to me.


----------



## Yagya

I see the hicks are food related, and not vaping.
best to eat slower and vape more..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

I get them sometimes if I havnt vaped in a while (2 hours max, hehehe) and I take that first direct lung hit. 

It also happens when I try to do a dlh but the airflow is restricting too much.

But as I said, it is not chronic, most of the times only one or two hiccups.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Morph699

Thanks for the feedback makes me feel better that its not just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

I get hiccups from high nic MTL vaping, never from low nic lung hits. Used to also get hiccups from smoking. Im pretty sure it is to do with nic level.


----------

